# happy vs SWF



## gb3 (Sep 17, 2009)

I can't seem to figure out what machine would be best for someone new to embroidery?
Help
Happy, SWF, or Melco ????


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

I have had a Happy since 2000 and have been really pleased with the reliability and stitch quality. This is an older industrial size machine. I do not know what changes they have made since I purchased mine, and am not familiar with the lighter weight Voyager machine, although I think Happy makes a quality product.

I think SWF and Tajima (not mentioned in your original post) both make a high quality machine also.

I have not owned the Melco Amaya, but I have heard from some that have them that they can be a little finicky. They either love them or they hate them.


----------



## gb3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks,
Didn't Mention Tajima because they seem to be out 
of my price range


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

It's been a long time since I've priced machines, but didn't realize the Tajima was not in line with the others. Are you looking for a smaller machine like the Voyager? Tajima makes the Neo that I think is about the same size. I'm not sure about the price, but they are really popular.


----------



## Debbie Short (Mar 4, 2009)

I have SWF a duel function a single compact machine.
The single head still sews beautifully after 10 years and the duel functions machine just purrs along.

If your in England the SWF is expensive, but so worth it.
But at the end of the day, it does come down to budge and customer service and I was lucky enough to get both.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

The Melco Amayas are good machines, from what I understand, but they do have one quirk. They are designed to fit the Arc thread cones. If you want to switch to another thread, you may have to do a bit of juryrigging to get the new cones to work. It can be done, as we have customers who have done it, but it is something to consider.


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

There are a number of good commercial machines to choose from. Depending on where you are located, your machine needs, budget and personal preference .... one machine may be a better fit than another.

Check out machines from [no particular order] Toyota, Barudan, Tajima, SWF, Brother, Melco, Happy and ZSK. These are companies which have been around for some time and generally have a good proven track record.

I personally would suggest that you avoid Meistergram, Inbro, Prodigi, Feiya [if you are in a country where they are available], Ricoma, Renaissance [no longer available new but there are used ones for sale], CAMFive, Phoenix, Aemco, Axiom, Consew and ????? 

Which machine dealer / tech is nearest to you ? If they sell a good machine and have a reputation for good service, that is where you should start .... and expand your search from there.

Good luck

BobK






gb3 said:


> I can't seem to figure out what machine would be best for someone new to embroidery?
> Help
> Happy, SWF, or Melco ????


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

I am looking into embroidery and found a package with a single head 15 needle with set up and onsite training for 2 days for just under 8 grand. Seems like a great deal to me. Any opinions?


----------



## gb3 (Sep 17, 2009)

not a great deal! what kind of machine? digitsmith.com is a good forum for used embroidery equipment


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Depending on the brand and/or model of machine, that may or may not be a good deal.

What brand and model of machine are you considering?

BobK




gerryppg said:


> I am looking into embroidery and found a package with a single head 15 needle with set up and onsite training for 2 days for just under 8 grand. Seems like a great deal to me. Any opinions?


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

RiCOMA DIRECT - Factory Trained Ricoma Technician, Embroidery Machines & Digitizing Software Its a Ricoma with tech support that is about 2 hours away from me


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

gerryppg said:


> RiCOMA DIRECT - Factory Trained Ricoma Technician, Embroidery Machines & Digitizing Software Its a Ricoma with tech support that is about 2 hours away from me


I agree with what oldkush said:
*Check out machines from [no particular order] Toyota, Barudan, Tajima, SWF, Brother, Melco, Happy and ZSK. These are companies which have been around for some time and generally have a good proven track record.*


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oldkush, why do you say stay away from miestergram? I was also looking to buy a new machine and the 2 dealers near me are mistergram and SWF. Could use any info to help make my desision thanks.


----------



## gb3 (Sep 17, 2009)

There are a lot of good used machines out there. where do you live?
i found a tajima on ebay 15 needle for 6000.
and ended up picking up a Barudan 15 needle for 7000. and
included about 600 spools of thread hat frames, hoopmaster
digitsmith is a good forum, craigslist there was a guy selling a Melco xt
with all the bells and whistles full package and top digitizing software for 7500


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

I want to buy from someone not too far for the training and support, SWF and pantograms are both in Tampa Fl, to pay that much for a used machine and tie up all that capital doesn't make sense to me, I can finance and use other capitol for expanding my business.


----------



## gb3 (Sep 17, 2009)

definitely go swf then!


----------



## gailevans (Aug 9, 2008)

laz0924 said:


> Oldkush, why do you say stay away from miestergram? I was also looking to buy a new machine and the 2 dealers near me are mistergram and SWF. Could use any info to help make my desision thanks.


I would go with the SWF then if you are wanting to stay with someone near you. They have been around for awhile, are reliable machines and reportedly have a good support network. I didn't realize Meistergram was still around....


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thier price is a lot more, SWF is made in korea according to the salesman.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

laz0924 said:


> Thier price is a lot more, SWF is made in korea according to the salesman.


SWF is made by Sunstar in Korea... had to wait 3 months for ours to ship over on a boat since we ordered it with the sequin attachment.


----------



## laz0924 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hve you had any problems with machine or support?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The only issue we've had with the machine turned out to need a reciprocator. I hit a couple of hoops when we were first getting used to the machine which is what I attribute it to. Otherwise, it's been pretty much flawless in the year and half we've owned it.


----------



## gerryppg (Jan 29, 2010)

What are the negatives on Ricoma?


----------

